# Crested Lorikeet



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Baby Crested Lorikeet.



When I was buying some supplies I came across two baby Crested Lorikeets they were stunning. They sort of shimmer and the feathers on their chests are long not he best picture but here is one.


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Congratulations very colorful and gorgeous


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Cathy unless that is a territory name for them in WA they are baby Scaly Breasted Lorikeets. I breed them and are the ones that Niamh was holding when I met her and Luke earlier this year that I posted pictures of. With that pair one was an Olive and the other a Normal.I am hand raising two at the moment and they are both Olives.

The only thing with those two is that the brown flecking on the abdomen is unusual unless they had not long had a bath and their feathers were still not dry in that area. Lorikeets do love to bath and will get themselves totally drenched when they do. But as they are pollen and nectar feeders in the wild they need to bath as they get very sticky with the food. Or they could be Hybrids but I can't figure out what the Scaly could be hybridized with to get that colouring.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are so cute!  

So are your babies, Kate


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Kate C said:


> Cathy unless that is a territory name for them in WA they are baby Scaly Breasted Lorikeets. I breed them and are the ones that Niamh was holding when I met her and Luke earlier this year that I posted pictures of. With that pair one was an Olive and the other a Normal.I am hand raising two at the moment and they are both Olives.
> 
> The only thing with those two is that the brown flecking on the abdomen is unusual unless they had not long had a bath and their feathers were still not dry in that area. Lorikeets do love to bath and will get themselves totally drenched when they do. But as they are pollen and nectar feeders in the wild they need to bath as they get very sticky with the food. Or they could be Hybrids but I can't figure out what the Scaly could be hybridized with to get that colouring.


Kate thankyou for the information, most probably you are right as they were in a pet shop, I felt so sorry for them they were scared and sat huddled , and shivering .The feathers are stunning and the stomach area feathers were longer and so pretty. I wondered what they were eating as the food cup had a liquid in it.
Your babies are so cute, can you post a picture when they are fully covered for me to see please? :clap::2thumbs:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wow! :wow: 
Thanks for posting the picture, Cathy. 

Kate, 
I second the request to see more pictures of the lorikeet babies you are hand raising as they grow if you are willing to share some. *


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I will if I remember. My old memory is not what it used to be.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That little one is beautiful, I love the striking colours!


----------



## budgieaviary (Oct 22, 2014)

looks like he just got wet and then had his head preened. Crested Lorikeets have not yet been developed, as far as colouring looks like a Scaley X rainbow.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I doubt they are Scaley x Rainbow Erin. Every cross of that I have seen have had a blue or violet head. But I do think he has not long had a bath and is still wet.


----------



## budgieaviary (Oct 22, 2014)

Kate C said:


> I doubt they are Scaley x Rainbow Erin. Every cross of that I have seen have had a blue or violet head. But I do think he has not long had a bath and is still wet.


in my experience breeding both species of lorikeets, if the father was scaley the offspring appear more scaley, if the father was rainbow they offspring appear more rainbow. 

as below, this baby- Mother was a rainbow and father was a scaley.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't know what they are, but they are stunning!!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

And if you notice from your picture Erin there is much more blue around the head and face than a normal Scaley.

But then I don't breed hybrids. I don't see the need to cross breed what are individually beautiful birds. I would much rather keep them pure.


----------

